# struggling



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sitting here missing her and the kids. It's been almost two weeks now. I'm used to coming home to kids saying hi daddy or my boy saying dada with outstretched arms wanting to be picked up not this silence and emptiness. Thoughts that there is someone else in the picture are plaguing me. I need to move out of this place. Have any of you just moved? Does the change in scenery help? If anyone wants to private message, that would mean a lot.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes,it does and it makes all the difference in the world. Of course I couldn't move for 3 plus months because my King left me with 3 months on the lease. It was hugh and it held so many memories it was smoothering. i hurt everyday till I signed the lease for my new place. I too was used to my SD coming in a hugging me and laying across my lap while I worked on the computer. I saw her in there so many days or heard her voice...I was a basket case. And I loved the old place, but I grew to hate my existence there. The first night here in July, my whole world changed for the better, like magic ;o)


----------



## dhpoolman (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you still in the house and she left with the kids to someone elses house? That is a really horrible feeling. That happened to me, not on my marriage issues now but my previous relationship. I hate the fact that they have someone and the lonely empty feeling takes a long time to get over. The grass is not greener on the other side.
Matter of fact my X figured that out and by the time she was trying to get me back the wound was so deep in my heart they had to amputate!


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks very much guys for your responses. It means so much. hesnothappy, I have three months left on the lease. I was thinking about talking to the office though tomorrow morning and seeing if I could work something out. dhpoolman, I am still in the old place. She left. I don't even know where she is. She gave me a general idea but I think she's concerned about me showing up. I think she's with someone else and that's what helped her to move out.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang sunlight. I know the feeling man it is bad. But I can tell you this it does get better or you can move somewhere else either way. It takes alot of time to get through this stuff and work through the emotions but know that you will get through this too. I miss coming home to the little ones and having them around but hey it was not my call and now Im getting used to it. I have good days and I have bad but no matter what Im still standing


----------

